# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bevallen en uitblijven menstruatie

## rudesco

Hallo,

Ik ben in oktober afgelopen jaar bevallen van een dochter. Ik heb toen ruim 2 weken borstvoeding gegeven, daarna ben ik gestopt omdat ik dreigende borstontsteking kreeg. Mijn kleine is nu 10 maanden en mijn menstruatie is nog steeds niet op gang gekomen.
Heeft er iemand ervaring mee van het langere tijd uitblijven van de menstruatie met niet al te lange tijd borstvoeding gegeven? Er schijnen ook middelen (medicijnen) te zijn die de menstruatie weer op gang kunnen brengen. Iemand ervaring mee?

Groetjes,
Des.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo,

Gefeliciteerd met je dochter! Vervelend dat je geen borstvoeding kan geven.
Er is idd een medicijn Primolut dat zorgt voor het op regel brengen van de menstruatie en het stoppen of op gang brengen van de menstruatie.
Ikzelf heb het van de HA gekregen om mijn menstruatie te doen stoppen, maar waarschijnlijk heeft de kuur (10 dagen) ervoor gezorgd dat ik nog een eisprong kreeg en dus langer ongesteld bleef. Ik had bij die kuur geen last van bijwerkignen verder.
Succes.

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Rudesco,

En ben je ondertussen al ongesteld geworden? Of al bij de huisarts geweest?
Idd nog gefeliciteerd met je dochter!

----------


## rudesco

Hallo,

Bedankt voor de felicitatie's.
Ik ben nog niet naar de huisarts geweest en ook nog niet
ongesteld geworden.
Ik ben met de borstvoeding trouwens abrupt gestopt (na 2 weken dit gegeven te hebben) omdat ik dreigende borstontsteking kreeg. Ik heb het eigenlijk ook verder niet afgebouwd, nog 2 a 3 dagen afgekolfd en daarna gestopt. Ik merk wel (onder de douche) dat als ik in mijn borst knijp, er nog wat melk uitkomt (niet veel hoor,klein beetje). Mischien dat de hormoonhuishouding nog een beetje in de war is.
Mijn kleine is nu 11 mnd. oud. 
Heb verder nergens last van. 
Groeten,
Des.

----------


## suuuus

hoi tijdens de borstvoeding krijg je geen eisprong ofterwijl de menstruatie cyclus ligt stil..Het uitblijven van de eisprong en de menstruatie kan makkelijk een maand of zes duren..het kan nog een tijdje duren, soms enkele maanden, voor alle hormonen weer in de juiste balans zijn

----------


## suuuus

dat laatste geld voor na het stoppen met borstvoeding geven ;-)

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Dus als ik het zo lees, wordt het toch maar afwachten op de menstruatie.


Groetjes

----------


## rudesco

Hoi,

Ik kijk het nog even aan, nog eventjes afwachten , als het over een paar weken (c.a. 3 a 4 ) nog niet is, ga ik wel langs de huisarts voor een recept.

Groetjes.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee,

Dus nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden.. Nja we zijn benieuwd of het nog gaat komen in die 3/4 weken, en anders ben ik zeer benieuwd wat je huisarts erover te zeggen heeft!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

